# Hunting Florida



## bcspinks89 (Jan 31, 2017)

Anyone ever went to Florida and hunted public land without a guide? Thinking of taking the boat and doing some hunting down there without a guide.


----------



## bdavisbdavis727 (Jan 31, 2017)

Yup only been once we killed a 3 man limit out of a canoe by 8 a.m. Teal, ringnecks, bufflehead, ruddy ducks, and bluebills.. could have killed some other species if we had been more patient


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 31, 2017)

bcspinks89 said:


> Anyone ever went to Florida and hunted public land without a guide? Thinking of taking the boat and doing some hunting down there without a guide.



Sure, but you do know the season is out now, right?


----------



## Rich M (Jan 31, 2017)

Where you wanting to go?  

LOTS of places require permits - do your research first.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 31, 2017)

I Hunt Disney World. Great food  , Great rides and the ducks eat out of your hand.


----------



## Chewbaka81 (Jan 31, 2017)

Talk to g0nef1sshn.  He is a great guy from Florida and hunts there every year.


----------



## castandblast (Jan 31, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> Sure, but you do know the season is out now, right?



man, i was wondering why i didn't have to shine anyone off this morning.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 31, 2017)

castandblast said:


> man, i was wondering why i didn't have to shine anyone off this morning.



Now that is truly a first for Florida hunting!


----------



## bcspinks89 (Feb 1, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> Sure, but you do know the season is out now, right?




Yes it will be for next season.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 1, 2017)

There is a ton of opportunity in Florida, but you have to be committed to make it work.  Lots of places, lots of rules, lots of competition.  Look up FWC.com and go to waterfowl.  You're on your own now !!!


----------



## billy336 (Feb 1, 2017)

Nothing to see here.......head west young man


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Feb 3, 2017)

Stay intouch for next year.  i try and make it twice a year. Mostly xmas/new year time frame. It will be lake okeechobee bound.


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Feb 3, 2017)

Florida is nothing but ring necks unless you get a permit to hunt somewhere.


----------



## Barebowyer (Feb 4, 2017)

I will take the journey with ya Brandon.  We will get into something down that way!!!!


----------



## 139sst (Feb 6, 2017)

bcspinks89 said:


> Yes it will be for next season.



Look at the check station Data on MyFwc.com.  from there you will see the ducks per hunter and species.   The Sta,s 
 offer morning and afternoon hunts and that is probably your best bet if you get drawn.


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 8, 2017)

Apply for some of the STA's. You can kill pintails, widgeon, ringers, B & GW teal, fulvous, black bellies, etc. When I went I had 6 different species in my bag.


----------



## bcspinks89 (Feb 8, 2017)

Very nice. Is it hard to get one?


----------

